# Google Pixel 2 Sample Image Gallery



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

```
DPReview has posted a sample gallery of real world images from the Google Pixel 2, keep in mind that the Pixel 2 XL has the same internal camera components. I mostly wanted to see how the portrait mode worked, and on a couple of images, I think it does a nice job. It looks like it won’t be the most reliable feature, but hopefully software updates will improve the feature over time.</p>

<p>Noise performance looks to be what one would expect with such a small sensor and color rendition is going to be hit or miss for people, as that generally comes down to personal preference.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.dpreview.com/samples/5883648077/google-pixel-2-sample-gallery">You view the gallery here</a></strong>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2017)

I tend to like the colors from the Iphone 8, but they are all advancing the state of the art.


----------

